# Error al tratar de cargar gentoo en un USB (SOLUCIONADO)

## malariax

Estoy tratando de instalar gentoo en un USB de 4GB como si de un disco duro interno se tratase. Lo he particionado a EXT3, le he instalado un MBR y el antiguo GRUB. 

Cuando trato de arrancar el usb al iniciar el ordenador me da el siguiente error:

```
root (hd1,0)

Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7

Kernel /boot/linux-3.5.7-gentoo root=/dev/sdb1

Error 17: cannot mount selected partition.
```

Si utilizo el grub que tengo en el disco duro interno configurado para que cargue el USB, logra al menos iniciar la carga del kernel alojado en el USB pero se detiene y bloquea en distintos puntos cada vez que lo intento.

Necesitaba un poco de orientación al respecto. GraciasLast edited by malariax on Thu Feb 21, 2013 8:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

 *malariax wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> ```
> root (hd1,0)
> 
> ...

 

Prueba cambiando 

```
root=/dev/sdb1
```

 por 

```
root=/dev/sda1
```

----------

## Arctic

Puedes utilizar esta herramienta que se encuentra en portage:

http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/

----------

## Luciernaga

 *Arctic wrote:*   

> Puedes utilizar esta herramienta que se encuentra en portage:
> 
> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/

 

Efectivamente es la number 1 ...  :Smile: 

----------

## darkevil

Hola,,,, uffff cuanto tiempo sin escribir aquí.....  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

yo en mí grub.conf tengo puesto rootdelay=15 en la linea del kernel.

```

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel root=/dev/sdb1 rootstype=ext4 rootdelay=15

```

Creo recordar que el root delay hace que espere 15 segundos antes de cargar el /, porque así da tiempo al kernel a que cargue los modulos del tipo de partición de este.

Lo que ya no se es si es necesario para un ext2/3, que imagino que sí.

También a diferencia de tí tengo puesto root(hd0,0)

Respecto a /dev/sdb1, esto es si tienes un disco duro instalado en el ordenador, en caso de tener 2 debería ser sdc1, en caso de ser tres ..., y en caso de no tener discos duros debería ser sda1.

Yo me hice un usb de arranque a mano y lo tenia así configurado con una entrada kernel distinta para cada posibilidad hasta 3 discos duros, lo que pasa es que lo perdí y el que hice nuevo ni me preocupe por configurarlo así, porque si me encuentro un caso raro lo edito caliente en el arranque.

Ya dices si lo arreglastes.

Un saludo.

----------

## malariax

Muchas gracias a todos por contestar, especialmente a darkevil por haber dado con la solución, se nota que ha estado haciendo el experimento del USB antes que yo  :Wink: .

Los pasos muy a "grosso modo" que he realizado para quien quiera probarlo son:

```
-Formatear el pen a EXT3 con GPARTED

-Instalar el programa MBR mediante "emerge mbr", una vez hecho esto ejecutar "install-mbr /dev/sdb" para escribir el mbr en el pen.

-Instalar GENTOO en el pen siguiendo los manuales oficiales enjaulando el pen mediante el comando "chroot".

-Instalar GRUB-STATIC mediante "emerge grub-static", posteriormente ejecutar el comando "grub", una vez dentro de grub ejecutar "root (hd1,0)", "setup (hd1)", "quit".

-Por último modificar el archivo /boot/grub/grub.conf alojado en el pen de la manera que nos ha indicado darkevil
```

```
root (hd0,0) 

kernel /boot/kernel-x.x.x-gentoo root=/dev/sdb1 rootstype=ext3 rootdelay=15 
```

Mi idea era la de poder tener en el usb un sistema linux x86, con la posibilidad de copiarlo en cualquier momento, "a bloque", a una partición de otro ordenador y que este funcione correctamente. Para esto sé que hay que volver a modificar el grub según la partición donde se haya copiado el sistema y retocar el archivo /etc/fstab si es necesario. Un problema que he tenido al hacer esto es que la copia no se ha realizado con los permisos adecuados, con todos los problemas que ello conlleva, ya que simplemente he ejecutado "cp -r * RUTA_USB RUTA_PARTICION_DESTINO". Me gustaría que alguien me pudiese confirmar, si para copiar todos los archivos, "a bloque", conservando los permisos y atributos originales debería ejecutar el comando "cp -r --preserve=all * RUTA_USB RUTA_PARTICION_DESTINO". Gracias.

----------

## Luciernaga

Las lecturas rápidas de algún mensaje a veces pueden traer confusión sobre el fondo real del problema, en una primera lectura entendí que pretendía crear un pendrive para iniciar y/o instalar Gentoo en el disco duro del PC, una segunda lectura más profunda entiendo que pretende crear una instalación de Gentoo en un pendrive para correr Gentoo en cualquier máquina que pudiera iniciar desde un puerto USB ... ¿es así?

Bien, ya hace cinco años posteé un mensaje aquí ... http://www.dvdadvdr.com/forums/showpost.php?p=511313&postcount=12 ... sobre cómo construirlo y a día de hoy no creo que haya cambiado mucho el método cambiando (por supuesto) las fuentes y volúmenes del dispositivo,  en todo caso, le dejo ahí la idea en aquel entonces ...

Saludetes  :Smile: 

----------

